# [Semi-resolved] trousers-tddl-0.3.10_1 bug



## Mustela (Dec 3, 2013)

Building and installing the application security/trousers doesn't create the needed users and fails with an error like 
	
	



```
no exist user `_tss`
```
The only way to complete the installation is to create the user(s) and respective group(s) before installation.

EDIT: Dependency for VLC.


----------



## wmoreno3 (Dec 11, 2014)

```
Dec 11 14:28:15 server TCSD TDDL[27252]: TrouSerS ERROR: tddl.c:132 Could not find a device to open!
Dec 11 14:28:15 server user: /usr/local/etc/rc.d/tcsd: WARNING: failed to start tcsd
```
I tried:

```
# mknod /dev/tpm c 10 224
mknod: /dev/tpm: No such file or directory
```
`mknod` is deprecated for new FreeBSD, but what command replaced it?
My system:

```
FreeBSD host.mydomain 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 21:02:49 UTC 2014     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Does anyone have the solution?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 11, 2014)

devfs(5).


----------

